# Installer driver recepteur wifi pour Mac os x 10.8



## iMEGOUAS (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour a tous,,,,,,J aimerais bien  m aider d installer driver recepteur wifi* We blink  RTL8187_Wireless_LAN_Adapter* sur mon* MacBook Pro 2009 , mac os x10.8.4*....Alors j essayais de trouver des drivers sur le net mais nullement donc je suis dit de vous deamnder de m aider afin de resoudre ce probleme.......merci beaucoup de me repondre le plus vite possible


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2013)

Salut,
poste dans le topic approprié. (http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/)
Là tu es dans les vieux trucs jusqu'à 2005 max&#8230;

Pis évite le gras et couleurs flash, ça ne donne pas envie de répondre !


----------

